

“More” is a four letter word - joelle
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/d42e91103b2a

======
goldvine
So true: "The more options we have, the less satisfied we are with what we
ultimately pick."

~~~
joelle
And we drive ourselves crazy before even making a decision... even one as
small as what to order off a menu or what kind of cheese to buy. It's just
magnified with bigger decisions.

